# Possible addition to my collection



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

Found this kid bike on the local ads. It as solid tires. The owner doesn't know about year or brand of this bike. I'd like to ad it to my collection but not sure if its worth it price. It sure looks nice to me tho.

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=348347778

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=348347778

This is the link for the ad: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-bikes-other-Antique-childs-bicycle-W0QQAdIdZ348347778


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

The pictures


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't recall the name of one of the bike mfrs. in Canada, but the other one is CCM. Pretty sure yours is one or the other...wish I could remember the other name. Not sure about the $125 figure being fair for it since I'm not that familiar with values of the Canadian bike makes and models. Looks to be in fairly decent shape. My feeling has been, if you really like an older bike or trike a lot and aren't that concerned about recouping all of your investment, if the price isn't too outrageous than go for it - just need a feel for when the price crosses the outrageous line.

Dave


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Dave,
were you thinking about Super Cycle as for the other one other than CCM?
The price feels a little out for me so I'm trying to get a trade deal with the guy. Getting rid of some junk to get someone else's junk.


----------

